# Venting smoke in Brinkman electric box smoker



## downeaster (May 1, 2011)

I am going to try to smoke some bacon in my cheep brinkman and it dose not have any vents in it. I want to use a cold smoke

with the amaz-n-smoker. Just want to know if the smoke will get stale inside the smoker if it doesn't have vents to move it out.

I could cut some holes in the top and bottom to create draft. any help would be appreciated.

Thanks Don


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2011)

Yes you need a top vent, and without a bottom vent there is a good chance the AMNS will go out. It needs air circulation.


----------



## downeaster (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Al. That's what I thought. Now to dig out the hole saw and go to work. How big would you suggest the top and bottom holes be made.

Thanks for your help, sure seems like a nice bunch of people on this forum.

Don


----------



## daveomak (May 1, 2011)

Whick smoker do you have? Is it porcelain or painted?


----------



## downeaster (May 1, 2011)

I have a painted vertical electric smoker. Two door, 1500 watt element.


----------



## daveomak (May 2, 2011)

Don, Morning, You might think of using a step drill. More control in thin metal. You might start with 4 holes in the top of the sides about 1/2 inch. I suggest the sides to help keep rain, dirt etc out of the smoker. Equally spaced around the smoker for uniform smoke and air distrubution.

Then you might start with 4 each  1/4 inch. holes around the bottom of the sides. Same reasons.

Try the AMAZN and see how it all works. The holes can always be drilled larger if more air etc. is needed, or plugged with foil to reduce same.

Remember, if you double the diameter of a hole, you increase the area by 4X.

Post some pics to let us know how it all works.

Dave


----------



## downeaster (May 9, 2011)

Got my amz smoker today did all the prep to it and put in dust. Smoking like a prow. Have an old cooler I am working on to convert to a small hot or cold smoker so I decided to try that instead of the brinkman. still need some work on cooler but will be OK for cold smoke. cured some bacon for 10 days soaked for two hours over night in fridge and I am smoking it now. Blowing a gale out so did not get pictures but will try to post some of finished product. I want to thank everyone for the help on the Brinkman, I think I am still going to vent it and go from there.

Don


----------

